# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Dreambox 800hd + θορυβος σε εξοδο scart !

## Eki_13

αγορασα ενα modulator για μοιρασω εικόνα και διαπιστωσα οτι εχει προβλημα η εξοδος του scart. βγαζει θορυβο και με τον ενισχυτη του modulator ενισχυεται και γινεται πολυ κουραστικος. 
εβαλα ενα scart to rca και παρατηρησα πως αμα ειναι συνεδεμενο μονο το καλωδιο του video εξακολουθει να υπαρχει ο θορυβος. αμα βγαλω το video και αφησω τα 2 audio ο θορυβος εξαφανιζεται και ακουγεται κανονικα.
γτ να βγαζει θορυβο στο video output?!
ειναι κατι με την γειωση? που μπορει να οφειλεται?

----------


## crown

O dream σου ειναι γνησιοs η τσιτα? εαν ειναι τσιτα δεν το συζηταμε το προβλημα ειναι γνωστο

----------


## Eki_13

ναι για τσιτα το ξερω. γνησιος ειναι.

----------


## plouf

αν και δεν ξέρω απο τους dreambox 
τσέκαρες καταρχην το modulator σε αλλη συσκευή μήπωw αυτο δεν είνaι καλό ?

επίσης πολλά modulator απλα "δεν τα πάνε καλα" σε αναλύσεις πέρα 625/576 (px HD..)

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> αν και δεν ξέρω απο τους dreambox 
> τσέκαρες καταρχην το modulator σε αλλη συσκευή μήπωw αυτο δεν είνaι καλό ?
> 
> επίσης πολλά modulator απλα "δεν τα πάνε καλα" σε αναλύσεις πέρα 625/576 (px HD..)




έτσι  ακριβώς  το  800  βγάζει  DVI  σε HD  απο  εμπειρία  μην  βάζετε  φτηνιάρικα   modulator  έχουν  πρόβλημα  και  τα  φορτώνουμε  στο  δέκτη  και  μαιμού  να  ήτανε έπρεπε  να  παίζει  η  έξοδος  σωστά

----------


## Eki_13

το modulator ειναι το amf mx300s.
δοκιμασα με το dvd player και το ιδιο καλωδιο scart και δεν υπαρχει καθολου θορυβος.
και χωρις το modulator, οταν συνδεω τον dm με scart στην tv και τον βαζω στο mute ακουγεται θορυβος. 
απλα το modulator τον κανει πολυ πιο δυνατο γιατι τον ενισχυει.
αλλα γτ να βγαινει ο θορυβος απο το video output και οχι απο τα left κ right? γι αυτα τουλαχιστον υπαρχουν φιλτρα για τον θορυβο

----------


## Eki_13

δεν εχει κανενας καμια ιδεα?

----------

